# Many Thanks to ALL



## Eldon Ahmu

So excited I stumbled upon this gold mine of information. 

Planning for our first family Disney adventure to both California & Florida, I cant wait to unlock the mysteries of the kingdom. Travelling from New Zealand I hope to make this the 1st of many family trips for generations to come..

Thank you to all those that support and contribute to this well oiled machine.


----------

